# Copper Marble Rosetail Spawn Log!



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

If you've read my other thread then you know I'll be spawning these guys as well as my Green Pair on the same day, and eventually be combining the fry together. The parents are Aztec and Dysis, a Male Copper Dragon Rosetail HM, and a female Copper Marble HM. 

If all goes well I should have fry by next week, they're currently being conditioned and I plan to spawn them on Tuesday or sometime next week depending on my days off. Pics! And please comment on what you think  

Aztec 




























Dysis


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ooo Love the colorings and the flowiness of his tail


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pretty fish but it's not really advised to breed rosetails because of the genetic issues that come with it. If you look close at the third picture of the male you see the scales overlap each other? That's a sign of a X-Factor fish. Here's an article explaining rosetails and the deformities that they can show/produce...

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=945&v=rosetail

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=984&v=rosetail


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

=O love the coloring!!!!!!
Beautiful fish, def. going to have great fry... good luck!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I personally wouldn't breed, but with the chosen girl not all fry may have deformities. As long as there is a way to humanely cull out the deformed ones, I don't see what's wrong with it.


----------



## Eziekel (Aug 15, 2011)

beautiful fish. any updates on the spawn?


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Setting up this spawn tonight and gonna put Aztec in there with an IAL. Will probably put the female in the cup in the tank tomorrow, and release either tomorrow night or Wednesday. 

And yes I realize the male has a deformity, but from what I've heard, there's a slim chance of the fry carrying the X-gene, considering the female has no relation to him. But if the fry do have the gene, I will adopt them out to people who promise not to breed them. Stay tuned!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

if they have the gene, they may be badly deformed, worse than he is, like not able to swim or other deformities .. you may have to be ready to cull


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh yeah if they're badly deformed I will cull them, I did that with a few kinked spine fry in my past spawn. I may limit the spawn to begin with by taking the female out early, thats if it even works. There's no bubblenest from Aztec yet >.>


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I have 2 rosetails right now, one made a nest  That makes me so unbelievably happy b/c I just got them both a couple of days ago.

I tried spawning Gumbo, the fish in my AV (now deceased) - he had never ever made a nest and it didn't happen in the tank either.

From my one and only spawn, at first the male never made a nest - then I let the female out and they were flirting/chasing - I got nervous (first spawn jitters lol) and jarred the girl back up in the tank, then he made a nest. I guess he needed incentive lol


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha yeah my Green marble guy was bubblenesting the day I brought him home from petco. And Aztec the Rosetail is from a top breeder on aquabid, yet he doesnt seem to want to build a nest. Just goes to show ya how great fish from Petco can be lol. 

I did show him the female tonight, so maybe that will get him in the mood. Who knows, guess we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I realize rosetails are deformities, but I can't help but love them...  I also want a 'big ear' as a pet, not to breed.


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

that is a really nice pair of yours, hope i can find something like in our country ^^ or can you just send me a pair ^^


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks! 

Just put the female in the tank inside a cup. Aztec is flaring quite a lot, but he's also lunging at the cup and nipping at it, so I don't think thats a good sign....

Hopefully she'll get him in the mood to start a bubblenest! I put some of Caesar's massive one in there under a cup, so that might give him an idea of what to do. Hope I have some updates later today!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

actually you want him flaring at her and trying to get to her. you want to see her swimming in a s type pattern, with vertical bars (or not) but definitely in a head down position


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Aztec and Dysis just had their first awkward non-successful embrace!  Now he's adding onto the nest and she's waiting like a good girl with fins clamped in the corner, for her man to come and get her. 

Shouldn't be too long now! Stay tuned!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Well they've been embracing for the past hour, and slowly but surely they're starting to get it. But idk if its the male or female, but its like she slips out right before the embrace is over, and then they both just kinda separate and float down to the bottom together. No eggs yet either =/

Hopefully they get it soon! Her stomach looks like its about to burst!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

It took my pair recently over an hour of embracing to learn how to squeeze eggs out  I have faith in your pair!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

The pair is done! About 50-75 eggs in the nest I would guess, maybe less, maybe more. Female slipped away and hid under a leaf, so I took that as the cue to get her out of there. My other pair is done too and has about the same amount of eggs  

Here are some pics!





































Daddy lookin at the eggs in the nest  He did such a good job, he picked them all up himself! Can't wait to see if they hatch. Also I had a question. Both the eggs from this pair and my Greens are kinda yellow. Is that normal? My last spawn was mostly milky-white. Thanks!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

My eggs very in color but I am not sure if its normal thats a good question. 
And Yay! I am excited to hear more about the babies as they age!


----------

